
Delayed gratification and gratitude - Topolomancer
https://bastian.rieck.me/blog/posts/2020/delayed_gratification/
======
yunusabd
To the list of interjections you could add the Chinese "盡人事，聽天命" (do what's
humanly possible and leave the rest to God's/heaven's will) or "順其自然" (let
things go their natural way).

"Que sera, sera" or "what will be, will be" also works.

~~~
gauravjain13
And the Gita’s – “You have the right to work; not the fruits of your work.”

~~~
Topolomancer
Thanks, this a great quote! I added it as well. Do you happen to have an
original source for this? I would love to see how it looks in Sanskrit.

~~~
reltuk
कर्मण्येवाधिकारस्ते मा फलेषु कदाचन

Transliteration:

karmaṇy-evādhikāras te mā phaleṣhu kadāchana

You can read more here: [https://www.holy-bhagavad-
gita.org/chapter/2/verse/47](https://www.holy-bhagavad-
gita.org/chapter/2/verse/47)

------
brodouevencode
Gratitude is one of the (IMO) more missing traits these days. Great post and a
good reminder to be grateful for the opportunities you have.

